# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Одной рукой

## Домик в деревне

Друзья, а вот было у вас такое, пока у ребенка ручной период, держишь его одной рукой, а кучу всего делаешь другой. Ко мне тут подруга приходила, говорит, это ж надо так управлять одной рукой. Ну там элементарное, с моей точки зрения, чайник поставить, посуду помыть. Было такое? 
И что у вас самое неожиданное, что вы раньше и не думали можно одной рукой сделать? Ну если не сейчас, то в тот носильный период, а???

Я вот, если очень приспичит, могу одной рукой держать младенца, а другой рукой мыть попу рвущемуся на волю трехлетке.

----------


## IRISCHKA

Прочитала и улыбнулась...Я регулярно делаю многое одной рукой, подруга всегда удивляется, а мамуля "верещит" : Отойди с ребенком от плиты!!!!!! Ну, мамуля, ребенок за год не разу не пострадал!  Сейчас конечно уже гораздо реже такие эксперементы, а вот буквально пару месяцев назад, это было как само собой разумеющееся. И что мне нравится, Соня успевает даже  сисю захватить. Хотя это еще что, вот когда Соня пытается оторвать мне сережку, глаз поковырять или в нос забраться поглубже, приходится не только что-то делать, ну еще и уворачиваться аккуратно так, чтоб не обидеть ребенка. Буквально сегодня мыла зеркало на шкафу в прихожей с Соней на руках, все бы нечего, но зеркало гораздо больше меня и поэтому приходилось вставать на стул ( благо дочка у меня не тяжелая ). Сонечке очень понравилось, как мама скачет то вверх, то вниз, хохочет, ..Да, хороший атракцион - мама моющая зеркало. Потом пошли цветы поливать, заодно и в "тюти" поиграли в зановесках...

----------


## polya

О-о-о, что я делала одной рукой (без слинга):
1. мыла и мою посуду, поэтому она после меня не суперчистая бывает)
2. целиком одевала и раздевала старшего, сажала его на горшок, вытирала попу, мыла горшок.
3. расправляла кровать старшему с нуля; меняла описаное белье.
4. кормила старшего
5. готовила, например: омлет, макароны, бульон.
6. раздевалась сама с ребенком на руках пару раз - это верх мастерства, если ребенок заснул прям в комбезе у тебя на груди, в процессе раздевания с прогулки, а откладываться не хочет (а ты в растегнутой куртке, свитере, шапке, штанах, сапогах и т.п.)... это атас просто: либо раздеваться так, либо умереть в 7-ми потах, пока он насосется.
7. вырезать ребенку из бумаги кораблики, грибочки, елочки и т.п.
8. рисовать и клеить.

еще вспомниала, что сложно было: летом, когда мелкий на груди засыпает и вот-вот готов отложиться в коляску, которую ты везешь одной рукой, а старший в этот момент вспоминает, что срочно хочет пописать, а на нем та-а-акие трудно растегивающиеся штаны...)))

Зато руки у меня, ого-го, Шварцнегер отдыхает)))

Сейчас, конечно, легче, сам бегает и не спит по 5 раз за день.

----------


## Амина

Да я все одной рукой делала. Этому очень быстро учишься, особенно при наличии старшего ребенка с небольшой разницей в возрасте с младшим)))

----------


## yakudza

даааа, вот это да!
Я про свой скромный опыт помолчу. Единственное достижение - мыла окна со стороны улицы, летом с Ритой в СШ. 
Но подмыть попу старшему, эт вряд ли)))

----------


## Еленк@

А зачем делать одной рукой если слинг есть? никогда ничего одной не делала,  двумя как-то удобнее. Ребенка за спину и все что угодно (ну почти))))

----------


## Амина

Мой младший слинг дома не признавал. Он и на улице-то в слинге или спать или есть. А со старшим - да, все в слинге было, он очевидный слингофанат был) А с младшим приходилось проявлять чудеса эквилибристики =)))

----------


## polya

У меня тоже младший слинги как-то не так сильно любит, как старший в свое время. Дома и летом в жару не признавал вообще.

----------

